# Bent Lens hood...help?



## sam.woolfolk (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,  I have old sigma 400mm lens and I love it, but the hood is bent, so I can't close the hood (I'll provide pictures).   Does anyone have any ideas on how I could remove the dent so I can close the hood?  

You can see the dent on the left






The dent prevents the good from closing





You can see the indent on the left






ALSO, This is an old Sigma lens for a Minolta A mount... Do any of you know of an adapter that would allow me to use it on a Nikon D5000, F mount?

Thanks!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

Its truly useless to figure out exactly what you mean without pictures. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2011)

sam.woolfolk said:


> If you all would give me the counts, I can show pictures.  I could care less about the counts, I just want to fix my lens.


Just make a few more posts somewhere...


Is this the lens?  (Canon mount, but same thing...)
Sigma AF 400mm f/5.6 HSM APO macro - Review / Test Report

Is the hood metal?

If it's metal, it shouldn't be too hard to work the dent out ... depending on what tools you have and if you know how to use them.  

The first thing I would try is a ball peen hammer (I'm sure you have one of those).  Find a shot bag or sand bag, lay the hood on that, and try to work the dent out with the ball peen end of the hammer.  Don't hit it, just try to 'rub' it out.  If you have to, maybe hold it on the dent, then carefully hit it with another hammer.

Without seeing pictures, that's my best advice...


edit
If the dent is too far into the hood for the hammer to fit inside, you'll have to find/make another tool to get in there...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

ball peen hammer...

yes....


----------

